# subwoofer keep popping



## UNIQUEIMAGE C.C. (Feb 4, 2008)

i got 2 12' kicker comp series subs. to a kenwood 1800 watt max. 900 rms amp. and for some reason one of them keeps popping at high volumes. whats wrong with it. ive been through 4 kenwoods and now 2 kicker subs. they keep messing up. help please


----------



## R8R4LIFE (Apr 6, 2006)

It depends on what you did. Check your gain on your amp cuz if this keeps happening your gain is to high and are over exerting the subs. Usually a popping sound means you blew the cone or the voice coil and it is grounding out. Stop playing the sub because if you continue you can damage the other sub also. GL


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

From what you are saying, it sounds like gains are too high and you are clipping the amps, or you have a bad ground somewhere...


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

I had that problem with some Cerwin Vegas back in the day and some Kickers. Over excursion is right you are sending to much to the sub causing it to pop the seems around the voice coil and the speakers diaphram. Best thing to do is replace your subs with a higher quality speaker. I would recomend that you lower the gains on your amp until you get a better heavier duty subwoofer that is capable to with stand the amount of wattage and type of excursion that you are making your sub do. 

What model Kickers are they and what is the rms rating on the speaker? What type of exclosure are the subs in? All those factor come into play. I have seen Kickers expolde from being in wrong exclosure. Example I had a set of Cerwin Vega 12's in a 7th order box and they literaly ripped the voice coil out of the basket using a Hifonics Aphrodite amp back in the 90's. Seen the Kicker Comp 12's shatter from the voice coil to the rubber surround. Try to match your subs power capabilities as close or slightly over your amps MAX power. Over powering can hurt a sub but not as much as underpowering. Whole nother issue there. Hope that helps a little.
Alex G!!


----------



## UNIQUEIMAGE C.C. (Feb 4, 2008)

there kicker comp series. the black and yellow. ones there 400 max and 200 rms. the dealer said they will be good for my amp. and my amps 900rms. 1800 max. i was thinking about 2 JL W3's those shud be alot better. or the kicker cvr's


----------



## R8R4LIFE (Apr 6, 2006)

JL Audio FTW.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

It's kinda funny to hear about to much power to the woofers usually it's the other way around when people blow em.I always suggest a bigger amp than what's needed at least you can gain down witch in turn the amp doesn't have to work as hard.


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUEIMAGE C.C._@May 6 2009, 04:38 PM~13807636
> *there kicker comp series. the black and yellow. ones there 400 max and 200 rms. the dealer said they will be good for my amp. and my amps 900rms. 1800 max. i was thinking about 2 JL W3's those shud be alot better. or the kicker cvr's
> *


dont know much about kenwoods, but if its putting out its rated power then your definitly overpowering them. 450w per sub that was only supposed to see 200 will damage it quick. especially if you dont know how to properly set the gains.


----------



## josmith213 (Apr 20, 2006)

you are overdriving your equipment, you need more cone area and more power, basically you are asking too much from it


----------



## UNIQUEIMAGE C.C. (Feb 4, 2008)

which subs wud pound louder,the kicker cvr

Kicker 05CVR12212" CompVR CVR122 Dual 2 ohms


12" Dual 2 Ohms CompVR Series Subwoofer 
Power Handling: 
Peak: 800 watts 
RMS: 400 watts 
or the 

Crunch GP12D412" Dual 4 ohms Ground Pounder Series Subwoofer 
12" Dual 4 ohms Ground Pounder Series Subwoofer 
Power Handling: 
Peak: 1200 watts 
RMS: 600 watts


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUEIMAGE C.C._@May 10 2009, 09:05 PM~13847867
> *which subs wud pound louder,the kicker cvr
> 
> Kicker 05CVR12212" CompVR CVR122 Dual 2 ohms
> ...


The Answer to your question is that that Kicker is a 1 ohm or 4 ohm speaker depending on the wiring you do and is you amp capable to run it? Crunch used to be good stuff USED TO BE!!!!


----------



## UNIQUEIMAGE C.C. (Feb 4, 2008)

i decided to get 2 12's// fibtl subs... where wud i get a box for them.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUEIMAGE C.C._@May 13 2009, 10:46 AM~13872275
> *i decided to get 2 12's// fibtl subs... where wud i get a box for them.
> *


Fuck, from CompVR to BTL! you is gonna need some room.

Build the box your self. The company says around 1.75^ft per sub. I build most of my shit to about 32hz although I am going to go a bit higher in my car like 40hz so the METAL WILL FUCKING ROCK! These are PORTED ONLY. They will sound like shite sealed.

Edit, you are going to need some power too. That amp-o-yours won't cut it. Now before you go asking what amp to use with them remember to include your budget and current electrical system.


----------

